# Betta eating algae pellets.



## Samsvalleybettas (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so I have had my ghost shrimp in with Ryu for about a week. The first few days he just left them alone, now he is eating the algae pellets that i put in there for them. He refuses to eat his pellets or flakes and will now only eat the algae pellets or frozen brine shrimp. Any thoughts on what to do, I don't want to take him away because they all get along, and even eat together, and he has been much more happy since I got them after my female that shared a divided tank with him died.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't think that will hurt them but that may be a problem

Try to entice him by soaking his pellets in garlic juice it may work! Here is a link

http://www.cybercucina.com/ccdocs/p...ource=GoogleDataFeed&ccag=SpicesAndCondiments

Or you can make your own if that's a bit pricey. Here is a how to 

http://www.ehow.com/how_4822959_make-garlic-juice.html

Hope it helps ;-)


----------



## Samsvalleybettas (Apr 25, 2011)

I have already tried that, he really doesn't like it when they are soaked in the garlic. He is very picky. He doesn't just sit there and eat the whole thing but he does eat on it. Should I just see what happens if they come out, he was in QT for a couple days because he got bloated and I pulled him out to make sure he wasn't getting anything to eat, he seemed to be ok without them so I don't know if he would have a cow or not.:dunno: I just don't want him to get sick again. Two of the ghost shrimp are females that are in the stages of getting ready to release the babies and I know he will eat them.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Eating a small amount of the algae wafer should not cause a problem, however, overeating algae wafer can cause bloats issues......

For a few ghost shrimp I would only feed 1/4 of the algae wafer 2-3 times a week at most and only add it at night with the lights out....or just add an extra Betta pellet or flakes for the shrimp a couple of time a week this should be enough and stop the algae wafer altogether.....


----------



## Samsvalleybettas (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. A friend of mine asked if she could have the shrimp she wants to raise them, so I gave them to her. He just wants to eat the algae wafers and nothing else. He seems to be fine without them. I just don't want to have a relapse of the bloat issuses we had last week, he is just to special to loose because of that.
:thankyou:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

In the wild, bettas are carnivores... eating insects and such. OFL is right... they are not designed to eat plant material, and it will make them bloaty. But now the shrimps are gone, its a moot issue.


----------



## Samsvalleybettas (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I figured it wasn't good for him. I have had a few before him, but he just has something about him that I love so much. Don't get me wrong I loved the others to but he is my little guy and I don't want anything but old age to get him like the others I had. I am so glad that I found this site though so I can get others help you can never go wrong with a little help and tlc.:-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me clarify....true, Bettas are carnivores, however, "you are what you eat" and what the Betta fed on usually eat veggie matter- so in turn the foods the Betta eat will be gut loaded with veggies...usually algae and plant material...you don't want to fed the Betta high volumes of veggie matter due to their intestines are short and veggie will pass too fast and they can't absorb the nutrition-too much veggies can also produce gasses that can cause the Betta to bloat....small amounts of veggies are not harmful-like a green pea for constipation or an occasional peck/bite of an algae wafer...but constant large amounts can be....


----------



## LeviTheFish (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm so Glad I found this thread. My boy was having this issue too! I think I might just have to buy a little QT box or net for when I feed the snails.. He will NOT leave them alone when they eat!


----------

